# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  برنامج لادارة مكتبتك الصوتيه لموبايلك رائع

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد** :-*   * KD Player* * الذي يعتبر من افضل البرامج العاملة على السوني اريكسون لتشغيل الملفات الصوتية والفيديو* **  * برنامج سهل وجميل يمكنك من تنظيم مكتبتك الصوتية بسهولة ويسر* * اخر اصدار KD Player v0.9.6*   الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه:_  *KD Player   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

